# 14+4 Scan today!!! GENDER UPDATE LAST PAGE!!!



## Tesh23

Hi ladies! So had my scan today. It was so adorable. We saw baby move a lot! We saw mouth movement, blinking, a wave and grabbing the foot! Baby measured at 15w 5days! 

Sorry it's not the clearest and it's a frontal view so guesses would be appreciated!

The bum is at the bottom of the pic and there is a little white nub in between the legs- the legs are raised so u can see the thighs on either side
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 49


----------



## Tesh23

Also here is 3d scan- any guesses based on skull theory will also be apreciated!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 37


----------



## biscuits104

I am terrible at these theories, but Tesh your baby is soooooo cute. The little head is precious <3


----------



## Tesh23

Haha thanks biscuits! Whatever it is they have a super round head lol!

Thank u for your response :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

I have tried to make the image a little more distinguishable by providing some labels if it helps!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## rebeccalouise

Going to guess :blue:, I'm not amazing at guessing though! :haha: Cute pics, congrats. :)


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Rebecca!:flower:


----------



## KimmieHawkins

It looks like a girl to me but I can't zoom in.


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks kimmie! :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Bump! 

Anyone else? 

We are planning on booking a private gender scan for 21/22 December so will update once we know!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'd say girl but the pic is hard to see :)


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks pink passion :flower:


----------



## madseasons

I am going to lean :blue:, but only because the nub looks like boys parts and not labia :)


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks mad seasons:flower:


----------



## madseasons

Tesh23 said:


> Thanks mad seasons:flower:

You are very welcome! Good luck and I look forward to your update!


----------



## cupcakekate

I think girl!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks cupcake Kate!:flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Bump! 

Anyone else?


----------



## Tesh23

Bumping this up again if anyone else would like to have a go? I know it's not the best scan sorry!


----------



## Lucy3

Leaning girl x


----------



## Avo82

I'm leaning boy, what are your thoughts Tesh? X


----------



## Tesh23

I have always had girl vibes from the begining! But at these scans babies are such wiggly little things lol it's hard to tell sometimes! 
We will be thrilled either way as it's our first.

Thank u for your guess avo :flower:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

It's just so hard to tell! I don't know anything about skull theory so my uneducated guess from the skull pic would be girl. But not sure on the nub. GL at your scan and update us


----------



## Tesh23

Thank u Daisy dreamer :flower: 

Ooh I def will update I am so obsessed! Lol.

Thanks again everyone for guessing really appreciate it!


----------



## bazzb

I think girl x


----------



## Tesh23

Thank u for your guess bazzb :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Bump!


----------



## biscuits104

Tesh, I just got my genetic test back and they said girl for me! I'm in shock! Gender experts said boy for my nub shot at 12 weeks. I'm having an ultrasound on Monday so I will ask for confirmation. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tesh23

Oh biscuits! I knew it was a girl from your scan u posted! Oh I am so excited for u! Gender experts predicted a boy for me too will be interesting to see if they are correct. Everyone thinks this baby will be a boy too!

Cannot wait for your update on Monday so excitingggg!!!!


----------



## biscuits104

Tesh23 said:


> Oh biscuits! I knew it was a girl from your scan u posted! Oh I am so excited for u! Gender experts predicted a boy for me too will be interesting to see if they are correct. Everyone thinks this baby will be a boy too!
> 
> Cannot wait for your update on Monday so excitingggg!!!!

Thank you so much! I can't wait to hear what you are having!!! :)


----------



## Tesh23

Any last guesses? We find out tomorow at our gender scan! Will be back to update as soon as I know!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Going to guess boy, no reason why though lol
x


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks for guessing! X


----------



## Tesh23

5 girl guesses
4 boy guesses.

So far! Haha it's pretty much on the fence at the moment!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Can't wait for you to find out! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess. Good luck tomorrow! :)


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks for the guess bevziibubble! x.

Can't wait to update tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies just got back from my scan and we ARE...


TEAM Blue!!!:blue: 

It's a boy!!!! 

We are so happy!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Wooooo no denying that shot!
Congrats :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

Congratulations! That's such a clear shot. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

Awww congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotpinklily84

Congratulations! Was the old wives tales accurate?


----------



## winterbabies3

Congratulations &#9825; &#9825;


----------



## Tesh23

hotpinklily84 said:


> Congratulations! Was the old wives tales accurate?




hotpinklily84 said:


> Congratulations! Was the old wives tales accurate?

Everything pointed towards boy! Except the heartrate theory, fish hook eye thingy, and food cravings! 

I actually looked at the video of my 14week scan and even saw the winky! Don't know how I missed it the first one thousand times I watched it! :rofl:


----------

